# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  whip/whup jamboree meaning

## etteM

I´m trying to learn this song, if anyone speaks pirate and can translate the name of the song and two other sentences for me that would be helpful  :Smile:  

here are the lyrics: 
http://www.scotsindependent.org/feat...p_jamboree.htm 

i´m thinking jamboree just means party, and that whip/whup/whoop doesn´t mean anything? 

the other sentences I´m wondering about

"Oh you pig-tail, sailor, hanging down behind"
" one man in the chains for to swing the lead" (means casting the anchor? )

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Lots of posts about this song at mudcat.org. Scroll down to read a lot of interpretations, variations, and random opinions.

Merriam-Webster on Jamboree:

1: a noisy or unrestrained carouse 
2a : a large festive gathering b : a national or international camping assembly of Boy Scouts 
3: a long mixed program of entertainment

Some folks have suggested that the whip/whup refers to the lash.

There's some more about the history of the song here.

----------


## Jim Broyles

"Whup" means "whip" in a dialectical pronunciation. "Whoop" has nothing to do with getting whipped, but some people think it does. It is a total misspelling and/or misinterpretation of what the word means.

----------

